
Ask HN: Best resources to start with systems programming? - __exit__
I am a web developer that recently got interested into systems programming through the Rust programming language.<p>The language seems like a challenge and suits my decision to expand my technical knowledge by tackling a different environment and paradigm.<p>However, even though I can learn the language, I find it difficult to think of some simple systems programming projecst to practice. In addition to that, whenever I check any Rust-lang repos (i.e. Servo) to potentially contribute there are many alien concepts to me and technical terminology related to low-level programming, making me feel like a beginner.<p>And so I wonder, are there any books or resources to get used to systems programming (APIs definition, architecture, best practices, tutorials...) to have a better context and knowledge?<p>Surely there will be aspects common to web development and any kind of programming. However, systems programming seems quite like a different world to me.
======
k0t0n0
There was a recent tweet from a game developer how to go about learning rust.
i have been struggling with rust too. i guess to start anything interesting in
rust on should have some what good understanding of lifetime, ownership and
how to properly handle data.

from what i have learned. one cannot brute force into rust. 5 months ago i
started a project using rust. i thought i will just go over few things it's
gonna be fine. turns out i ended up hurting my brain. take your time to learn
rust star small.

Link to the tweet:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust_gamedev/comments/9hikxm/really...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust_gamedev/comments/9hikxm/really_good_thread_on_learning_rust_from_ready_at/)

~~~
__exit__
Thank you for the response!

I am currently reading the "Programming Rust" book. My problem is not on the
concepts themselves but on applying them: I am finding it quite hard to think
of some small project to apply the learning. In addition to this, my thinking
is that systems programming requires a different approach to
coding/architecture of applications (because it lies closer to the OS layer
than other kinds of apps such as web apps).

